# S Houle 92'' pull type blower- user reviews?



## South Paw (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm looking at purchasing a new Houle inverted blower for my fleet. I have always run Normand, however Houle does look very well engineered. Anyone have any reviews on it good or bad? How is it dealing with heavy, wet snow, and snow at end of a driveway? Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I can only provide a second hand review, and that was the Normand was a better blower, clogged far less.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We have a S Houle and we like our Normands better.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Those above threads would be enough for me. Clogging is a PITA.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Herm Witte said:


> We have a S Houle and we like our Normands better.


Care to elaborate on why?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We seem to have less shear pin issues with the Normands, the Normands are well built and are lighter in weight. The rear scraper on the Normand is preferable. Currently we do not have a dealer selling or supporting Shoule. Having said all that the Shoule has served us well.


----------



## kennyh (Feb 25, 2015)

We have a shoule blower on the back of a kubota m9540 no,clogging,no shearpin replacement, heavy wet snow no problem.just right.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Any opinion on the shoule full flight auger compared to Normand? I've ran Normand & pronovost, which both work great, but always wondered if full flight picked up snow better or faster


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

There does not seem to be a big difference between the two as it relates to the auger.


----------

